# cichlids changing color



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Years back, i had cychlids in my aquarium, there was always one male,
wich was yellow and several females wich were blue with stripes.

At least, that was the way it looked liked. But when the male died one or
2 of the blue ones turned yellow and 1 of them became the new boss.

Can't remember the name of the fishes, I gave them away, but they were
tough, I never lost one fish.

Okay, thats my story, believe it or not

Ron


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: cychlids changing color*

Perhaps they changed sex, I believe it!


----------



## lagniappe (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: cychlids changing color*

In some cases the females retain the juvinile colors ,as do the subordinate males , and the dominate male /males will flaunt the colors that set them apart.
This can be very frustrating in species such as Aulonacara when you have a particularly belligerant male and all the others stay brown leaving only one colorful fish in your tank.

As the dominant males move on new males take thier place and show the dominant colors.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

African cichlid? perhaps Kenyi


----------



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

Here is a picture of my female Kenyi. (Sounds like thats what you have)
Right now I believe I even have a sub male too. The male and female chase him so bad his fins get ripped to shreads. (poor fella)


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I have 3 Male Kenyi, but no females! (no thanks, I don't need any more of these nasty fish) Maybe that's why the dominant male bred with a small red zebra cichlid!!!


----------



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

Fishboydanny1 said:


> I have 3 Male Kenyi, but no females! (no thanks, I don't need any more of these nasty fish) Maybe that's why the dominant male bred with a small red zebra cichlid!!!


NO WAY! I had a breeding pair of zebras myself, but the male Kenyi ripped her to shreads when I removed another sub male kenyi. They are mean nasty fish but oh so perty.


----------

